# Raw Question - Chicken Skin



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

I can't believe I'm even thinking about trying this method LOL . Quick question about chicken , you peeps who feed raw chicken , do you leave the skin on ? 
The more I read about all your successes and how much better dogs do on raw I'm considering starting today. I figured get some chicken legs , chicken thighs ok ? I'm power reading right now about it all but can't see anything mentioned about leaving the skin on or off ? Raw skin seems REALLY chewy . For a 12 pound pup , one leg in the morning and one for dinner to start ? 

Really appreciate any input 

Thanks


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I leave it on. I don't see the point of taking it off. (unless you have a special needs dog) That would be an unneeded step in preparation and would be more rendering of the food. A couple have looked their best when added some extra skin for them, about 2oz with their am meal and same with pm meal. To me they seem to have that better sheen. I'm not sure on how much your pup will need to eat, it really varies. Mine haven't all needed the same amount some 16oz and some 20oz.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Dogs coming from kibble are used to less fat than the raw diet provides. At first take off the fatty skin and after dogs are used to the new food you can leave it on if you like. Since raw food has no carbs it gets at least half the calories from fat and the other half from protein. The chewy skin is great for jaw and tooth health.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I removed the skin when I first started, now I leave it on since they can tolerate it.


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok thanks everyone .


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

Kathyy said:


> Dogs coming from kibble are used to less fat than the raw diet provides. At first take off the fatty skin and after dogs are used to the new food you can leave it on if you like. Since raw food has no carbs it gets at least half the calories from fat and the other half from protein. The chewy skin is great for jaw and tooth health.


Raw muscle meat has no carbs, but some raw organ meats do. And the "raw diet" should not be composed of just raw meat. It should be raw muscle meat, raw organ meat and raw bones. And depending on other factors(ie, weight of the dgf, energy levels, age, etc) the dog may have to have raw veggies or fruits, which would include carbs.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I hope you take this in the nicest way possible, but I think you may need to do a little bit more research on feeding raw instead of starting today. Prey-model raw is a great diet, with many benefits, but it's not something that you just jump into. When you feed a raw diet, you have complete control over your dog's nutrition. Everything that goes into your dog's body is controlled by you. This is a blessing, but it can also be a downfall if you're not sure when to feed how much of what. Read the stickies, air your questions and start when you are absolutely sure of what you're doing.

And to answer your first question: yes, feeding the skins is fine.


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

I always take advice very well  . I have been doing a lot of reading since I posted and your correct , lots to learn. I have some time as I noticed there's one more 15 pound bag of Orijen in the garage to use up . 

Thanks for your input 







rosemaryninja said:


> I hope you take this in the nicest way possible, but I think you may need to do a little bit more research on feeding raw instead of starting today. Prey-model raw is a great diet, with many benefits, but it's not something that you just jump into. When you feed a raw diet, you have complete control over your dog's nutrition. Everything that goes into your dog's body is controlled by you. This is a blessing, but it can also be a downfall if you're not sure when to feed how much of what. Read the stickies, air your questions and start when you are absolutely sure of what you're doing.
> 
> And to answer your first question: yes, feeding the skins is fine.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for being so receptive. Glad I could help.


----------



## John Lee (Dec 28, 2008)

rosemaryninja said:


> I hope you take this in the nicest way possible, but I think you may need to do a little bit more research on feeding raw instead of starting today. Prey-model raw is a great diet, with many benefits, but it's not something that you just jump into. When you feed a raw diet, you have complete control over your dog's nutrition. Everything that goes into your dog's body is controlled by you. This is a blessing, but it can also be a downfall if you're not sure when to feed how much of what. Read the stickies, air your questions and start when you are absolutely sure of what you're doing.
> 
> And to answer your first question: yes, feeding the skins is fine.


It's not brain surgery either though. It's basically a general proportion of meat, bone, and organ meat right? After that... isn't it just cost, availability, variety, that kind of thing. Your right that he/she doesn't want to think that it's just "throw the dog a couple drumsticks every night and your good" ...but a couple days of eating drumsticks & thighs won't kill the guy.


----------



## Canadian Dog (Nov 3, 2007)

IMO you need to know what is required and stock up so you always have a supply of all meat, organs, supplements (if required) so you have a set routine. 

For just about all the info you need go to
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/rawfeeding/?v=1&t=search&ch=web&pub=groups&sec=group&slk=1
It is an amazing group.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

John Lee said:


> It's not brain surgery either though. It's basically a general proportion of meat, bone, and organ meat right? After that... isn't it just cost, availability, variety, that kind of thing. Your right that he/she doesn't want to think that it's just "throw the dog a couple drumsticks every night and your good" ...but a couple days of eating drumsticks & thighs won't kill the guy.


No, it isn't rocket science, and no, eating anything that's not directly poisonous for a couple of days won't kill your dog. But you have to be careful about those "general proportions." You have to keep track of what you feed and how much of it; it's not just about roughly measuring out some of this and some of that. Especially when you're just starting out, you want to be very careful about how much you introduce of what at which point.


----------

